# amphipod eating fish



## hir0 (Nov 11, 2005)

What kind of fish can I add to my tank that will eat amphipods and not Cherry red shrimp? Some amphipods hitchhiked in on plants at some point and are multiplying like mad. Thanks 

here's what an amphipod is, it's about 2mm in size.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I have Endlers with my cherries and they ate all types of micro-organisms that were living in my tanks. I have three tanks and I was lacking a very important predator to keep all the little cyclops and mites in check. My shrimp breeding tank also have Endlers in it but only the babies so no shrimp get eaten. 

I am not too sure if they will eat your problem though as I don't have experience with those.


----------



## jemarcus (Jan 17, 2006)

most people would probably recommend you boraras.

however, anything that fits into a fish mouth is food. so ya, your own risk to introduce fish into your tanks.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Perform some water changes and focus on your plants. I consider them an integral part of a tank's ecosystem. They are AMAZING at processing dead matter so that it doesn't foul your tank or lead to unwanted algae blooms. They do not feed on healthy plant tissues unless there is an extreme deficiency in food source. I wouldn't worry about them.

When threatened with an amphipod population boom, water changes are best at containing them because there are no such fish that will eat these amphipods to any significant extent and not harm your baby shrimps.


----------

